# Iver Johnson "Trust the Trust" Seat Tube Decal now on eBay



## Gus (Feb 21, 2015)

Due to Major demand, I am releasing in limited quantities some of these gorgeous Seat tube decals.


For those who know me, please contact me directly as it helps me dodge those hideous eBay / Paypal fees.

More people are asking me to do 1 offs but unfortunately I have been let  down too many times. (many jobs abandoned and nothing to show for) It  takes crazy amount of time to develop this unique images. Keep in mind  that this are meticulously crafted decals containing lots of detail.  Graphic artists can charge a lot of money per hour to elaborate this  images. I have done my best to accommodate several folks here at the  CABE and in the Bike forums.

I hope you enjoy these decals, I know they will look great on your bikes.

All the best,

Gus

http://tinyurl.com/oea9smb


----------



## UncleFester (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice work Gus


----------



## Gus (Feb 23, 2015)

Here is a sample of thee decal mounted on a ST. (Unfortunately, not an Iver Frame)

I have learned that the outer circle needs to be lighter, so i have second version with an antique yellow option. I like both.

Gus


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 23, 2015)

Great decal!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2015)

For those of you not familiar with Gus' work it is top notch. If your an Iver person it would probably be good insurance to have a few of these for down the road. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Gus- these look great! I want one maybe 2. Pm sent


----------



## Handyman (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Gus,
I'm in for at least two......  Is it possible to post a pic of the "Trust the Truss" decal with the antique yellow option??  Are there any Cabers that can say what style would be the most correct or were both styles used in different years??  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Gus (Feb 24, 2015)

Handyman said:


> Hi Gus,
> I'm in for at least two......  Is it possible to post a pic of the "Trust the Truss" decal with the antique yellow option??  Are there any Cabers that can say what style would be the most correct or were both styles used in different years??  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg




I like them both, to me it makes no difference, who is there to say that the decals had darker or warmer outer circle (area outside of the red outline) There is not a pristine decal in sight (that I have seen) to tell the differnce.

If anyone has a unique decal with the original colors, I would love to see it. I will make it identical, however, too many eyes and too many opinions, I could not be changing the look for each and every opinion.

If you are unsure get one of each color.

I just don't want to know that someone who got the darker decal (which in reality is not that dark, I did that so it's not completely white) has changed his / her mind and wants to have theirs exchanged. 
look at the picture of the decal that I mounted  on a frame above)

Cheers.

Gus


----------



## Gus (Feb 24, 2015)

Gus said:


> I like them both, to me it makes no difference, who is there to say that the decals had darker or warmer outer circle (area outside of the red outline) There is not a pristine decal in sight (that I have seen) to tell the differnce.
> 
> If anyone has a unique decal with the original colors, I would love to see it. I will make it identical, however, too many eyes and too many opinions, I could not be changing the look for each and every opinion.
> 
> ...




-----


----------



## Handyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Gus,
When I click on the link it says..............."Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."


----------



## Gus (Feb 25, 2015)

This should work.

View attachment 198498


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 25, 2015)

Gus said:


> I like them both, to me it makes no difference, who is there to say that the decals had darker or warmer outer circle (area outside of the red outline) There is not a pristine decal in sight (that I have seen) to tell the differnce.
> 
> If anyone has a unique decal with the original colors, I would love to see it. I will make it identical, however, too many eyes and too many opinions, I could not be changing the look for each and every opinion.
> 
> ...




This is an original decal on my Iver seat tube & although in poor condition, the detailing is great for something that is over half a century old.






And below is a Iver decal I found on the web. The bike appears to be original condition which
makes the decal stand out.





Your decals that you posted are outstanding !


----------



## cmarkley (Mar 26, 2015)

Gus, 

 Is there a way to contact you? I do not see these stickers on Ebay, and not sure if you have a web page for your work.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## cmarkley (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got my decals from Gus, look beautiful, with great packing and good instructions.  Thanks

Chris


----------

